# Jordanelle 7/19 from shore REPORT with pics



## Swerv (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey I havent posted for a while. Been busy & not much fishing lately. . Finally had a chance to get out sunday evening with my old man for some bass fishing at the Nelle from the shore. Arrived at 6:30pm fished till around 9:15pm. Landed 6 fish. One planter sized rainbow on a panther martin. 5 smallies. 2 dinks 1 medium size & a couple of nice ones. All smallies caught on a senko set up weightless. My dad caught 3 smb, one of them really good sized. 
Peace & good fishin'


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice Bass! Those are some footballs.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice fish, thanks for the report.
Jordanelle is becoming a premier SMB lake. Lots of nice big fish to be caught.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

That is way, way cool. I'm jealous, jealous, jealous.  I wish Sparky and I could fish there, no dogs allowed off leach. Haven't figured out how to fish from a tube with my fishing bud on a leash.  The Nelle 3-4 years ago was my favorite. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Your hands look the same in both pics!! :shock: haha Just kiddin man. That is a dang nice fish! Morning or evening?


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Really nice smallie!!!! Thanks for the pic and report


----------



## Swerv (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks ! I was fishing in the evening.


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree with Nor-tah. In any case it is a nice bass. Congrats


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

nice bass chad! i would have to say its been a while since we ripped some lips. sure could use a little tourny every now and then. shoot me a line.
coulson.


----------



## Swerv (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow ! You guys are critical. So what if it was the same fish. I put the pics up from a camera that had tons of pics. I did catch two fish that were almost the same size. Maybe I posted two pics of the same fish by mistake. Sorry !.. for claiming it was two different fish. The results were the same. 5 bass two big ones. Ps.. I do hold all the bass I catch the same way. I didnt know it was csi heber city up in this b#$#. PEace. Coulson lets go fishing get a hold of me bro.


----------

